# Vendetta/valkyrie transport question



## Informationsniper (Mar 16, 2014)

I had a question about the transport capacity of the vendetta:
It says it can carry 12 models, does this mean a squad with up to twelve models, or just if you happen to have 12 models that you can fit in there and still maintain squad cohesion i.e. : putting two special weapons squads equal to 12 models total in it. Or is that a no go?

Just wondering because i want to be able to drop flamer squads to clean up enemy infantry after their armor has been dealt with


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think only 1 squad can be embarked in a transport at a time. The unit size can be up to 12 models in a single unit, in the case of your flyers.


----------



## masterarmstwig (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going to have to disagree with venomlust. Since the vendetta/Valkyrie is not a dedicated transport just has the ability to transport up to 12 models I say you can transport those 2 special weapon squads

Whoops I am wrong. In the rule book It states a transport can carry a single infantry unit and/or any number of independent characters up to the total number of models equal to the vehicle transport capacity


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

k:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

masterarmstwig said:


> In the rule book It states a transport can carry a single infantry unit and/or any number of independent characters up to the total number of models equal to the vehicle transport capacity


^ Just to highlight that there. Flawless answer.


----------



## Informationsniper (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Unfortunate you cant throw tons of flamers in there for template spam


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Since they are dropping the capacity to 6 models it appears that it doesn't matter now. Personally I load them with Special Weapon Team squads with flamers to clear off objectives and that's all. Cheap and doesn't tie up troops who don't really do anything after they drop other than deny or hold. Of course with Vendettas jumping to 170 points it can be a pricey transport now


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

HokieHWT said:


> Of course with Vendettas jumping to 170 points it can be a pricey transport now


Of course it's still 3 skyfire twin-linked lascannons that most enemies are snapping shots against, regardless of its capability to transport a scoring unit to an objective (especially if that scoring unit has 3 or 4* flamers for clearing off any small enemy squad crouching on it).

*PCS, at least by the IG dex. Have yet to make see the new dex to make sure they're the same.

So yeah, pricey perhaps. Still the best answer the IG have to Heldrakes, Stormravens, enemy Valk/Vends... AV 12 fliers as a rule. And great for popping regular tanks or loading wounds onto FMCs, too. Still worth it, I say.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree Mossy but what are other armies paying for all their twin-linkage? I honestly don't know but it seems every army I play against is re-rolling and a heck of a lot more than 3 weapons  I'm greedy I want it all!!!!!!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The AM codex ain't even out and but the stuff rumoured to be in it is already admissible as tactical advice or are there pictures of the codex pages that state the Vendetta is now 170 with a transport cap of 6 models?

That's a terrible sentence, but I am not yet done coffee #1 today so there you go.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

ntaw said:


> The AM codex ain't even out and but the stuff rumoured to be in it is already admissible as tactical advice or are there pictures of the codex pages that state the Vendetta is now 170 with a transport cap of 6 models?
> 
> That's a terrible sentence, but I am not yet done coffee #1 today so there you go.


Confirmed picture, I forget where I saw it though. Too much AM to keep track of, they don't keep a tight lid on things that's for sure.


----------

